# 5 gallon eclipse!!



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I found a five gallon eclipse corner tank on craigslist for ten dollars I'm picking up today I had to tell ya'll cause I knew you'de be super excited for me ya!! Omg I'm so happy!! I love CL


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, that's so cool! I hope it works and holds water and comes with everything for ya.  Pics later!


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

Woohooo clean it real good who's knows the diseases it has..


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yaye! How exciting!


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow....that's a great price! You lucked out!!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Hahahahaha lucky !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

*new tank*

Holy pink gravel of doom batman! that has to go wow and the rainbow castle no thanx you but this is my new tank and the lady had a 5 gallon hex im trying to talk her out of to :-D


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, so bright! It's prob just the pic, but the water looks kind cloudy... betta make sure you clean it really well, yes yes! Haha. Cool, good luck on getting the other one!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

ya im tearing it apart right now STINKY


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha, ewwww. I'd either rinse it super duper well, or in extreme stink, I'd use a tiny bit of soap and rinse super well. But it's a neat tank!  What happened to the fish that were in it? Old pic, or was the tank empty now? LOL.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

scrubbing it down using windex and some hand sanitizer make sure its squeeky clean!!!!



















HAHAHA jk im not really using either of those but it was funny imagining everyones look of shock ..but no seriously im cleaning it with a drop of vinegar tehe cant wait to read all the virtual slaps ima get xx


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay! Brilliant. Rinsey rinse rinse though, just to be safe! LOL. Wow, I'm annoying.  Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Hides in the corner covering her head giggling...I'm a jerklol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, and I'm annoying! Go us! Haha. No virtual slaps from me! The tank needs a good scrubby dub.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

not with windex and hand sanatizer! lol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, no, prob not with those measures! I think you guessed my blonde moment, didn't see the rest of the thread you wrote! I thought you were cleaning it with that. LOL. Shhhh, you didn't see anything... *throws a smoke bomb and runs away*


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

ooohh smoke pretty smoke ...hey where did she go??


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha!  Why, how did you know my imaginary smoke bombs were purple?? Haha. *Pretty colors, cough cough gag... ew, choked on my own spit! Heeeey... where'd she go??* LOL.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

you know what....i think were nucking futs lmao


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Gasp!!! You said a wirty dord! Kind of! Haha. Yeah, I'm crazzzzy. Who thinks thats a bad thing?? Haha.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

the first step is admitance ...Hi im Rachael and im crazy...AND I LOVE IT!!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Even while you rinsed it out, you should not have used windex or sanitizer. That's really just NOT good. Especially in acrylic... I wouldnt have done that. Vinegar or diluted bleach wouldve been better. Your fish is at risk, IMO.


----------



## pumpkinspikepie (Feb 18, 2011)

It was a joke. She didn't actually do that.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahahah, LOL. Another blonde moment.  I have been admitting it since I was like, born. So... I passed that step.
Yoshes, Pew. Pew, Yoshes. LOL. Me nutso. Dealio with it.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

guess no one read the whole post lol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Mmm... good thing, in a way. Now they can't see how NUTS I am.  Hahaha. How's the tank coming along??


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

YoshesMom said:


> guess no one read the whole post lol


 Its quite a lot of chit-chat, so I skipped over a few things. Most of this thread is extraneous things. so... lol. I guess I wast putting it past you (no offense meant), some people dont know not to.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

it would be going much faster if i wasnt sitting here being crazy with you see i told you BAD INFLUANCE...and i bet im older lol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Teehee, me made you crazier. LOL. Sorry Pew! And I'll bet you are! Are you an early teen?? LOL.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

ah no havent been for awhile


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOLOL. Hahaha, that made me laugh.  What kinda gravel color are you using in the new tank?


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

white and blue mixed Im saving the tank for a HM that i dont have yet


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oooh, gravel sounds pretty! And I looooooove HM's, I think they are my fave tail type... besides DBTHMs.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

*here it is*

fishless


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, coolio! I wish I had a 5 gallon!  I love that gravel too, it's really cute. Yay!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I put two tetra and a minnow in there for now


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Great find!! Eclipse tanks are great.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, I love tiny tetras!  Cute. Hope you find and buy your dream HM soon!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

everyones swimin about


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow..the after pic is great. Nicely done.

I was LMAO at the inbetween stuff..lol. Seems like you were sniffing the Windex..lol.


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried the 6 gallon eclipse? Because I know they used to make one. They have one at this local pet store near by me for 90 dollars which is a bit steep. I really don't want to spend all that money if its not as great as my current tank.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

well the tank is doing great this morning ( and ya I think i was sniffing the windex hehe ) cant wait to go to petco and find a new betta to put in there:-D


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

*hrm, pop the joke baloon*

Actually; ammonia and ethanol are fine for aquarium cleaning, even with some salt added in really hot water.

Rinse very well.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Deadpool said:


> Has anyone tried the 6 gallon eclipse? Because I know they used to make one. They have one at this local pet store near by me for 90 dollars which is a bit steep. I really don't want to spend all that money if its not as great as my current tank.


They're not worth 90 bucks. The six gallon uses a different filter arrangement than the 2 to 5 gallon systems and I just don't trust LAARGE acrylic tanks with such thin walls.

The current 5gal eclipse hexagon has become a very reliable tank for display fish (low count under inch limit) and has quite a bit of thought put into the lid and light-box. The fluorescent 7.5w shipped with the 5 gal are kinda bright, I put a 5w Coralight and have a happy Goat.

The six gal has a 75gph filter .iirc, it deploys flow forward from the right side and is not suitable for betta-keeping without a special modification of the filter system. You can't simply back-up the output on it. The 2-5 use a little 35gph bio-wheel filter which is easy to maintain.


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 21, 2011)

Is it possible to just not use their filter, and use your own on the six gallon?


----------

